# Does anyone have this plant?



## Cmishka (Oct 29, 2005)

Hi, guys, I need your help. I've been at a local nursery and I got this beautiful plant called Cotula(Platt's Black). The guy who recommended me this plant said it's from New Zealand and will do well in my vivarium. The guy is not a professional(not from our Dendroboard :lol: ), so I thought I would ask you, guys  . Does anyone have any success with it in their vivarium? Here're some pictures:



















Thanks.


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

This is a new one to me. The little bit of info I found on the internet says it likes marshy areas but also mentiones that 1 species likes brakish water. Brakish water is pretty alkaline so I'm not sure that species would do well in a terrarium. Oddly though, the plant you pictured does not look like the plant I found that info on.

Have any pictures of it from further away? Did you get an exact species name of the plant?

Its pretty neat looking nonetheless.


----------



## SusannahJoy (Jul 3, 2006)

i had a plant that looked like that (dont know if it was really the same though), and it did great for awhile, but then it wasnt getting enough light, so it died. i think that's what killed it anyway, it started getting very tall, which usually means it's looking for light. too bad too, it was a cool plant. my frogs love it's dried out body though, so i left it in.


----------



## josh_r (Feb 4, 2005)

im pretty sure that is a temprate climate plant used commonly in gardens. ive seen big flats of that stuff for sale here in flagstaff. definitely an outdoor plant.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I believe these plant would require full sun to thrive but I'm basing that on the Genus. It sure is interesting but I have never seen it offered at any nursery here in North Carolina so I have not tried to grow it myself. You just never know what might happen when you take any plant and plop it in a new environment. It may surprise you.


----------



## Cmishka (Oct 29, 2005)

Ok, Guys, I finally found out about this plant. The old name is Cotula Platt's Black , and the new name is Leptinella Squalida Platt's Black. I called the farm which is growing these plants, it's located in Sebastopol, CA. It's grown in organic soil with high humidity and plenty of water. The more light there is the darker the leaves get (black). The guy told me that although he didn't try it in the vivarium, it should do well there, from his professional point of view.


----------

